

Show HN: Go Leaderboard – A library written in Go using Redis - dayyvson
http://dayvson.github.io/go-leaderboard/

======
cheeaun
Would be great if there's a screenshot or demo somewhere.

~~~
dayyvson
It's a library not an application.

But that is a good idea, I'll implement something using Revel.

